# 2007 Hornets Draft Discussion



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Use this thread to discuss the actual Hornets picks...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Julian Wright


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

What an awesome pick to drop to them. COngratulations. He will fit all too well with CP3 & Peja.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I really wanted more shooting with this pick. He does just about everything but...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*With the 13th pick in the 2007 NBA draft...the New Orleans Hornets select...*


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Well I did not see that coming.I'm not really sure that he's the best fit for the Hornets,but noone is going to probably going to know about Wright for a year or two.He is a good defender IMO,but he's pretty raw.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Diable said:


> Well I did not see that coming.I'm not really sure that he's the best fit for the Hornets,but noone is going to probably going to know about Wright for a year or two.He is a good defender IMO,but he's pretty raw.


I think he is a lot like Desmond Mason so if we lose him its not that bad. But now it's like who is the 3 and who is the 2


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Wow. I don't know what to say really. I thought for sure Julian would be gone so I was kind of only thinking about either of the Youngs.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I would guess that Mason probably goes to a contender that needs a guy to match up on star level wings.Some people have suggested he'll end up with the Spurs since Bowen is clearly fading,but since he's such a terrible shooter I doubt that.I don't see any way the Hornets keep him unless he goes for a lot less.He really has to take a pay cut,since hardly anyone could even give him the full MLE and noone probably will.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Ok I dont want to **** on Adam Haluska...but I would have much rathered Reyshawn Terry...For the record


----------



## pG_prIDe (Jun 23, 2002)

I'm not really sure about the pick, but I trust the Hornets know what they're doing. They're a pretty good drafting team and I think they just took who they felt was the best player available.

However, there was a pretty glaring hole at the 2, and I'm not a humongous fan of either Peja or Julian Wright starting there (given Desmond leaves in FA). I guess it might tell us about the Hornets concerning Peja's condition. Either they're not sure how he's going to recover from surgery and drafted Wright for more assurance at the 3 spot or they're fully confident that he's going to come back as good as ever (at least offensively) and just decided to shore up on defense.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Well lets hope that Haluska grows on me. I didnt hate him in college but I think Terry or even Jameson Curry would have served better


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Hornets confident that taking Wright was the right move....*

NEW ORLEANS (AP) — _All the time the New Orleans Hornets spent working out draft prospects this month went out the window when 12 teams surprisingly passed up Kansas forward Julian Wright in Thursday night's NBA draft.

Picking 13th overall, New Orleans never even got Wright into their temporary training headquarters in Oklahoma City for a workout. Hornets general manager Jeff Bower said he and his staff had the versatile, 6-foot-8 sophomore listed at No. 6 on their mock draft board.

"The scenarios we had played out over the last week or so, this was one we were very hopeful for it to happen but didn't really expect it to because of how highly we had him rated in our evaluations," Bower said. "So we're extremely happy."_

http://www.nola.com/newsflash/louis...s-12/1183080850248970.xml&storylist=louisiana

Here's to hoping for the best in the 2007-08 season. :cheers:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Adam Haluska's Profile


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Not the best pick IMO, Al Thorton, could've really helped out this team more, he was the 4th most NBA ready player. Julian Wright is okay, but he's not exactly great on the offesive end, he's more of a Boris Diaw.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Not the best pick IMO, Al Thorton, could've really helped out this team more, he was the 4th most NBA ready player. Julian Wright is okay, but he's not exactly great on the offesive end, he's more of a Boris Diaw.


Julian was a man on a mission this year. He really improved his offensive play last season at Kansas. I think he can be a good slasher pretty much just like Desmond Mason. He did shoot 54% from the field, but I certainly dont like his 61% from the line.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Anyone want to start taking bets on whether or not the rook makes it to 2008 without vanishing into Byron's doghouse without a trace?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Julian was a man on a mission this year. He really improved his offensive play last season at Kansas. I think he can be a good slasher pretty much just like Desmond Mason. He did shoot 54% from the field, but I certainly dont like his 61% from the line.



but really over Thorton? IDK.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> but really over Thorton? IDK.


I guess I was never really high on Thornton ever...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9tSSJldfQs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QP1s1fHHTbY

He also has a video where he did a "Tyrus Thomas" where he was going up for a dunk and just collapsed. LOL! But he's beastly in these highlights.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Julian was a man on a mission this year. He really improved his offensive play last season at Kansas. I think he can be a good slasher pretty much just like Desmond Mason. He did shoot 54% from the field, but I *certainly dont like his 61% from the line*.


Oh yeah, he's going to have to work on that for sure.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

in a way, he kinda reminds me of a more polished Tyrus Thomas. pure dunks, inpressive, and I know he's mid range game is good, but hows his defense, he has good lenght, and is quick, I can imagine him being a good defender.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> in a way, he kinda reminds me of *a more polished Tyrus Thomas*. pure dunks, inpressive, and I know he's mid range game is good, but hows his defense, he has good lenght, and is quick, I can imagine him being a good defender.


Ummm......yeah......kind of. Everytime I see Tyrus I say "that's a wiiillld boy". I wondered if the Hornets would replace Mason with someone that could throw the ball down opposing players throats like Mason. Not only did they do it but they did it with someone who could throw it down an opposing players throat and make it come out the other end. :laugh:


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

well he doesn't have that motor, or shot blocking abilty of a tyrus Thomas, but he has that all-around skill, and isn't as raw, as Tyrus.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

And I knew he was young but not this young. Guy just turned 20 last month, on Draft Lottery day.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Well Im looking forward to him throwing down some killer dunks next season...


----------



## noballer07 (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm not too pleased with this draft, but apparently Scott and Bower got one of the players that they liked. This will ensure that Mason will be scrapped. On the other hand, I'm not happy that they wouldn't try to trade up and take *Derrick Byars* (I'm surprised at the fact that he fell out of the first round). They knew the Blazers were trade happy and they could have swung something with them...




Diable said:


> Anyone want to start taking bets on whether or not the rook makes it to 2008 without vanishing into Byron's doghouse without a trace?


He won't; he's quite a good defender. He's going to be playing for a while.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

LOL, Scott called him apoor man's Magic Johnson!


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

I just hope he can establish and fit on the team... It would be a dream to see him starting and playing well.

Just imagine the possibilities of a healthy Hornets team...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

supermati said:


> I just hope he can establish and fit on the team... It would be a dream to see him starting and playing well.
> 
> Just imagine the possibilities of a healthy Hornets team...


I really dont think people realize the Hornets potential if they were completely healthy for an entire season. It's still a shame that we are stuck in the West when we are clearly a Eastern team. I mean whoever heard of East of the Mississippi River being West? :biggrin: 

Anyway I think a bunch of people are going to be pretty surprised when we actually do well with a healthy team (if that happens.) But the West is SO tough and were in the toughest division so it still may not mean playoffs.


----------



## noballer07 (Jul 4, 2006)

Let's talk about this Haluska guy, because we really need a SG. 










20 PPG 4.6 RPG

So he's a spot-up shooter that runs hard to get open around screens etc. Might work out, but my gripe is that he can't create his own shot.


----------

